# DIY Cutting Oil Dispenser



## Norppu (Jul 13, 2021)

I make a cutting oil dispenser which uses common soda bottles as oil reservoir. The thread in the dispenser allows it to replace the cap of the soda bottle.


----------



## Brento (Jul 13, 2021)

That is an outstanding idea! Can i copy that or do you have drawings for it?


----------



## Norppu (Jul 13, 2021)

Brento said:


> That is an outstanding idea! Can i copy that or do you have drawings for it?


I rarely have drawings of anything I make. This is, unfortunately, the case here as well.
However, the construction is rather simple.
Please, feel free to make a copy.


----------



## Brento (Jul 13, 2021)

If you ever get the chance to get some sketch sizes i would be more then happy to throw you a couple paypal bucks. That is an ingenious plan.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 14, 2021)

Great idea! 

What size are the threads on a soda bottle?  TPI?


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jul 14, 2021)

Norppu,

Very Nice.  Way to recycle containers.  I worry that the plastic bottles in my part of the world are too flimsy (hatara) to work for this but I'm putting this on my "to-do" list when I find the right bottle.

A always enjoy your builds.  Your brain and mine work in a similar ways so the way you approach a problem is often how I do.


----------



## Norppu (Jul 24, 2021)

Just a notice of documenting my work.
I really rarely have any documents of my work in advance. I have sometimes had a plan but it proved to be really temporary. Seems like I cannot think on paper.
However, I try to have the videos detailed enough to at least to cast light over the idea and maybe some dimensions.

For the thread dimensions I recommend drinking one soda and then measuring the bottle. Sometimes those come with multi-start hreads. I would stay apart from those.


----------

